# Anyone tried this blind or one like it?



## Adirondacker (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.ghostblind.com/


----------



## athiker (Nov 2, 2009)

never seen one in person. wonder how easily they break? i wouldn't risk 7 years bad luck if you did


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 25, 2010)

This thing is unreal!!!  Honestly it is awesome in person.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 25, 2010)

No, but they look impressive.  Somebody is getting rich on that idea!

[size=+2]Expo Promo[/size]


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 25, 2010)

Wouldn't they be seen as real shinny from certain angles when struck by the sunlight?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Adirondacker said:


> Wouldn't they be seen as real shinny from certain angles when struck by the sunlight?



They angle down towards the ground.


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 25, 2010)

Like on a ridge with critter coming up from below. Wouldn't it see the sky reflected in mirror?


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 25, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> They angle down towards the ground.



Yeh I get that but I think you'd still need to be careful.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Adirondacker said:


> Yeh I get that but I think you'd still need to be careful.



Go buy a cheap mirror and try out some options.  I know what you are saying, and it would probably work best in a flat area, not up on a ridge.


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 25, 2010)

I always like to get in a position to call a turkey up a ridge and you'd need to be sure to have it at a pretty good angle so as not to catch the sky... especially if birds was way below you.

Just imagine if a fired up tom snuck up on you and saw his reflection in the mirror...


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh man I just looked at the price. I don't know if the $200 model would hide all of me I don't remember it being that high when I first posted the link.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 27, 2010)

Michael Lee said:


> This thing is unreal!!!  Honestly it is awesome in person.



True...I've seen it in person.  Thought it would be a gimmik...but I'm not kidding it 100% disappears.

We KNEW where it was, and we were like "where is the stinking blind?".  

It's something you have to see in person to really believe.  If I buy another blind it will be a ghostblind.


----------

